

Announcing Trigger.io Reload - iterate fast on mobile, inspired by Clutch.io - amirnathoo
http://trigger.io/cross-platform-application-development-blog/2012/08/16/announcing-trigger-io-reload-iterate-fast-on-mobile/

======
sgrove
Terrifying how quickly Trigger.io moves. This is already awesome, but I could
see an A/B testing layout on top of this that _alone_ could be an amazing
startup.

I expect that we'll see a lot of consolidation in the mobile tooling market as
companies with well-designed base infrastructure are able to quickly dominate
new niches and feature sets. If Trigger continues executing this well, I'll be
happy to see the market consolidate around them.

~~~
mayop100
The important point isn't so much how fast Trigger is moving, but how fast
they let developers move. The html/css/js -> mobile app shift is letting build
build things really fast. This A/B testing stuff is helping those developers
that have built fast iterate quickly. It's pretty incredible what a team can
do in a weekend these days.

------
alttab
More the reason web will win over "mobile." "Mobile" to me is not a platform -
it is a medium of consumption. The web is and always will be the platform in
my mind.

This is great. If people can iterate on mobile like they can on the web,
theres no telling how fast things can move.

------
jordn
Excuse my ignorance, but if you're serving up app content through a webview
pointing to your own server space, could you not just edit the html5 yourself
and have the same effect as this service? is the benefit more to do with tight
integration of the native iOS UI components..?

~~~
_lex
Hybrid apps serve the website locally, from the device, because if you didn't
there would be a lot more data being sent over the wire, and your app would
perform significantly worse. The only thing (well designed) hybrid apps
generally use the internet for is querying apis, just like normal mobile apps
do.

------
lnanek2
This is already pretty common in the AppStore. I remember AstroApe talking
about it at a meetup over a year ago. Since you can't push a new version
without a review process, they often have server side settings for any new
feature or game setting. So, for example, if they push a game release and see
it is too hard for players, they can dial down the difficulty without having
to wait a week for the review process.

------
dps
Very timely! I found the article you reference
[http://andrewchen.co/2012/08/15/mobile-app-startups-are-
fail...](http://andrewchen.co/2012/08/15/mobile-app-startups-are-failing-like-
its-1999/) very interesting yesterday - being able to push major changes to
application UI at "web speed" is a better way to launch and iterate.
Downloading your new toolkit now...

------
klewelling
A/B testing on Mobile apps is something I have been thinking about for a long
time. However contrary to popular belief it is possible to push out changes to
native Android apps. I have developed such a technology. I am taking it in
another direction (app discoverability) but if someone is interested in using
the tech for A/B testing please drop me a line (kenneth at appprevue.com)

To see the technology in action go to www.AppPrevue.com. There is a link to a
technology demo in the Play store. It is a bit crude but it does show it is
possible to run a native Android app without installing it. The same
technology could be adapted to push out new versions of an app to do A/B
testing.

------
felixchan
I remember talking to them very very recently and asking for this EXACT
feature. If I'm using webviews and JavaScript I want to change things on the
fly. One more reason to use trigger for my projects !

------
_lex
I think most companies that are building hybrid apps have developed a similar
internal system. Good work.

------
hyuuu
@amirnathoo: Do i still get to keep my free plan? I registered during the free
plan before this whole Reload.

------
pbiggar
This looks amazing, but doesn't Apple explicitly ban this?

